# swivel drivers seat , autosleeper executive



## 102150 (Dec 19, 2006)

hi, we have recently bought our first Autosleeper. a 2001 executive . we have a passenger seat that swivels to face the lounge and would like to do the same with the drivers seat. Has anyone else done this, and can you think of any problems that we should know about. we would be grateful for any advice .


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lulabell and welcome to mhf.

We had an autosleepers nuevo on a peugeot boxer chassis and had the drivers swivel fitted at the factory, it was great and really opened up the lounging area.

The only real issue i'm aware of is that it will raise the seat height which may be a problem for some.
If you're tall, then the extra height sometimes leads to restricted vision at the top of the screen making you stoop slightly to get proper vision.
If you're short (or have short legs) then it can sometimes lead to dangly legs syndrome, check you can reach the pedals properly and safely.

The A/Sleeper factory fitted version imo seems to be a bit lower than some other after market versions so it is worth checking this.

Contact the autosleeper service centre >here< for a quote.

If you get the chance, go to a large dealers and sit on a few to see how it affects whoever will be driving your van.

pete


----------



## 102150 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you Pete for you rely, that is a good idea, to try out a seat before taking the plunge. I am just over six foot and and the boss is just under five foot. I know she really would like to open up the lounge area.
Lulabell


----------

